# Qutar la Proteccion a una UPS



## WladimirGV (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola Amigos, soy nuevo en este foro, y me gustaría partir haciendo una pregunta a los expertos.
Tengo una UPS para computador, y la quiero usar para respaldo electrico en una incubadora, el gran problema es que a los 5 minutos cronometrados la UPS se apaga. Agradecería indicarme si existe alguna forma para quitar la protección de los 5 minutos, ya que al volver a encender la UPS esta sigue funcionando sin problemas.

SALUDOS.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 5, 2012)

Amigo, sera mas seguro resolver el problema que provoca la interrupcion del funcionamiento de la UPS en lugar de eliminarla.
No lo crees asi?.


----------



## WladimirGV (Dic 5, 2012)

Amigo Gudino, la ups está nueva, y con todas las personas que he hablado les pasa exactamente lo mismo. La ups tenga o no conectada algun aparato dura 5 minutos, luego hay que volver a encenderla y dura 5 minutos más. He visto en muchos foros y pasa exactamente lo mismo. Al parecer la ups trae un sistema que da el tiempo suficiente para respaldar y apagar el computador.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2012)

No sera que se te cae la tension en la bateria y corta? revisa eso


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 5, 2012)

He visto una que otra que es cronometrada así no se descargue la batería. Igualmente no te serviría de mucho quitar el temporizador, ya que estas UPS no están diseñadas para durar largos ratos entregando energía. Te recomendaría diseñar una que tenga varios acumuladores dependiendo de tu consumo. Supongo que és para calefacción y he visto que se hace con una lampara incandesente, por ende hay que estimar que consume considerablemente.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 5, 2012)

Si, es cierto que no están hechas para usarlas por periodos largos... pero lo que se puede hacer y es lo que yo hice con una que instale en el auto conectado a la bateria del mismo es añadir ventilación forzada, para accionar el cooler se puede colocar un mosfet accionado por el led de encendido del equipo.


----------



## Rommel1978 (Dic 6, 2012)

Creo que es como indica fernandoae acerca de la caida de tension, si colocas mas pilas en paralelo o las cambias por algunas que duren mas y puede solucionarlo


----------



## WladimirGV (Dic 6, 2012)

Amigos, tengo una gran inquietud. Compre una UPS, para ser usada como respaldo en una incubadora. La UPS trae incorporada una bateria de 12V y 5 amp. El tiempo de respaldo con la incubadora es de unos 20 minutos. Reemplace la bateria por otra de 12V y 9 amp. y el tiempo de respaldo fue casi el doble.

Mi gran consulta es: Tengo 4 beteruas de 12V y 9 amp. cada una, es posible puentearlas para tener un mayor tiempo de respaldo. La idea es mantener los 12V de la UPS, pero ganar en tiempo de respaldo.

Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 6, 2012)

WladimirGV dijo:


> Amigos, tengo una gran inquietud. Compre una UPS, para ser usada como respaldo en una incubadora. La UPS trae incorporada una bateria de 12V y 5 amp. El tiempo de respaldo con la incubadora es de unos 20 minutos. Reemplace la bateria por otra de 12V y 9 amp. y el tiempo de respaldo fue casi el doble.
> 
> Mi gran consulta es: Tengo 4 beteruas de 12V y 9 amp. cada una, es posible puentearlas para tener un mayor tiempo de respaldo. La idea es mantener los 12V de la UPS, pero ganar en tiempo de respaldo.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola...Te va a funcionar el tema pasa ¿aguantara un circuito de UPS que fue diseñado para trabajar 20min el doble o mas de tiempo? y ¿el cargador de la UPS cargara las 3 o 4 baterías en paralelo ya que fue diseñado para cargar solo una?.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## WladimirGV (Dic 6, 2012)

Amigo, para el tema de la carga no habría problema ya que las cargaría en forma independiente. He trabajado con la UPS por una hora continua y no he tenido problemas. Ahora mi gran pregunta como se puentean las baterías?

Gracias.


----------



## WladimirGV (Dic 6, 2012)

Esto en contré en la web y me explica mi inquietud, gracias.

 La funcion Greenpower es una funcion que permite al UPS apagarse luego de 5 minutos de estar en modo de respaldo o bateria.

El mismo se activa cuando el porcentaje de carga total es menor o igual a 10% de la capacidad del equipo.


Por lo tanto si los equipo conectados consumen menos del 10% de la capacidad del UPS el mismo se apagara luego de  5 min.

Modelos de 500VA /250 Watts (Vatios) = 25 watts (vatios).

Modelos de 750VA/375 Watts (Vatios) =  37 watts (vatios).


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 6, 2012)

Ya comenté que para uso continuo con colocar ventilación forzada no hay inconvenientes, conviene adosarle un disipador de aletas en contacto térmico con el trafo para un mejor desempeño


----------

